# Tropheus Dubois



## killakam (Feb 26, 2011)

I today purchased 2 dubois and added them to my 100 gal where i have haps and peacocks and mbuna all mixed together.

I also have 2 frontosa in there.

All the fish *** ever added to this tank were checked out and chased by my other fish nothing to aggressive or serious but when i added the dubois my livingstoni and OB peacock especially chased them around and nipped at them a few times, almost as if they hate them or something..
but now even my convict is chasing them non stop and my comp along with my electric blue and my venustus.

I am only waiting for my heater to show up in my mail so i can either isolate the dubois or take out the aggressive fish.

Its a 55gal... should i put my dubois in there? or just my more aggressive fish?
thanks for the help guys, i would appreciate a quick response.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It sounds like you have a tank full of fish that aren't compatible anyway. I would recommend posting a full listing of your fish in the tank, along with the dimensions of the tank. Just because they are cichlids, doesn't mean that they can all be kept together in harmony. Once you have established proper stocking, I would recommend NOT going out and buying fish on impulse, until you know something about the fish, and whether there is a good probability they will work in your tank.


----------



## killakam (Feb 26, 2011)

3 electric yellows
2 red zebras
2 OB peacocks
2 kadango cichlids 
1 cobalt zebras
4 kenyi
1 convict
1 albino cichlid
1 electric blue hap
1 livingstoni
1 venustus
1 malawi eye biter
1 accei
1 steveni
2 frontosa
1 golden algae eater 
2 chinese algae eaters
and the 2 tropheus...

i am only waiting for my hearter to show up to put my 2 chinese algae eaters and both the dubois in my 55

the tropheus have found really small hiding spots in my rocks for now, my heater should be here tomorrow.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the 100G?


----------



## killakam (Feb 26, 2011)

If i remember correctly its 63 long by 24 high.. i dont rememer how wide i think its like 15 inches or something like that.. i did the math before it came out to like 98.36 or something like that
(not home right now)


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

It seems the newest fish will get picked on a bit, initially. It's a type of pecking order aka 'you're in my tank now'. Don't listen to what people tell you is incompatible or not, I have a crazy mix in my tank too, and they said it couldn't be done, at least not harmoniously, wrong! If the tropheus are continuing to be picked on, they may have something wrong with them, when fish see another which is sick, oftimes they will attack and kill them (so as they do not get sick), as they do in the wild.


----------



## mccluggen (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm not going to be the sort of person to say that every fish that goes into an aquarium has to be from the same lake / region because I know not everyone is looking to recreate biotopes.

However I will say that your stock list probably won't be stable long term. Fronts are slow growers, but as they reach maturity there is a chance that they will begin snacking on some of your smaller species. The eye biter is also a large, predatory fish that will not remain compatible for long. You have 4 kenyi, which means you will likely get a pair. Kenyi have a reputation for being very aggressive, and this will be exacerbated as they reach maturity and look to breed.

My personal suggestion would be to remove the mbuna, trophs, fronts, and convict and stick with some large haps / peacocks. This is just a suggestion though, you'll ultimately have to decide which fish you want to keep the most and do a bit of research and make adjustments accordingly. The alternative is just letting the fish duke it out themselves which will lead to stress, deaths, poor coloration, and increases in instances of sickness as time goes on.


----------

